
Improved fraud prevention with Radar 2.0 - hepha1979
https://stripe.com/blog/radar-2018
======
mlm
Engineering manager for Stripe Radar here. Today’s update has been almost a
year in the making and we’re excited to help Stripe businesses fight fraud
more effectively. Here's more on what's new:
[https://stripe.com/blog/radar-2018](https://stripe.com/blog/radar-2018)

I (and the entire Radar team) are on hand to answer any questions you may
have!

